# Could it only happen with Uncle Sam?



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

One armed nature lover had lost arm while rescuing a birds nest.
Spots an alligator with an arrow in its head [ not simultaneously I gather ]
Captures alligator so as to get it help.
Gets bitten on good arm for his good samaritan effort
And then................
The Wildlife Authorities ride in!
He gets a citation for posessing an alligator
Is told to get a permit for his Raccoon
And.......
Poor ol arrowed alli may be put down because of his biting tendency!
One-armed animal lover bitten by alligator


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor guy, talk about good intentions gone wrong! I wonder if he managed to rescue that bird before loosing his arm. 

They are saying the size of the alligator makes it necessary to put it down. Doesn't look big. They need Steve over there!


----------

